# Nugget on set



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aw, what a cutie pie!!  Looks cold lol I used to hate going through the mountains in the winter. Brrrr. Good thing he's got that nice coat, hmm?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow what a stunning shot of Air Bud!! He is one majestic looking pup in that setting. Thanks for sharing the picture. Look forward to the movie.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

That is such a beautiful picture. Stunning he is. Can't wait for the movie.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

How many Goldens are they using for Air Bud in this movie? How did your Nugget get picked?

Can you tell us any secrets??? Like the movie's story line? Or when filming should be wrapping up and when's the release date?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I was wondering kinda the same Questions lol... how do you get your dog into movies?? If Tucker wasn't so misbehaved he could probably be a movie star...lol


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Enquiring minds want to know eh?  
Well, we had a 1 week hiatus and he was home with us, and now Nugget is back to training for this week, home this weekend and then they start shooting for another 2 weeks to get the final scenes. Then he's done!
The movie is called Snow Buddies and it's about the puppies getting lost and they end up in Alaska, and Buddy & Molly go to rescue them. The other co-stars of the movie are a St. Bernard, a team of Siberian Huskies (actually 4 teams), and a Malamute pup, plus the Air Buddies; Rosebud, the girlie girl, B-Dawg who's into punk rock and bling, Budderball who loves to eat constantly especially ice cream and donuts, Mudbud, well that's self explanatory and Budha who's very philosophical and into Zen.
Nugget is the only golden playing Buddy in this movie, highly unusual as they usually have at least 3 goldens. Release date we expect will be just before Christmas, but no one has told us that definately, just going by last years release date. Gotta hit the Christmas market for the kiddies.
How did he get the role? Pure fluke. We got a casting call through our club and originally put forth our older dog Dusty, but when they came to meet him they saw Nugget and said "THAT'S our Air Bud!"
We've been on set quite a few times and it's very interesting and labour intensive how it's all done. It can take hours to set up the equipment for a 45 second shot. The last time we were on set in a torrential downpour, outside and at night,soaked to our underwear, while Nugget and all the actors were high and dry in the house, all glamour of Hollywood washed down the street in the rivers of rain. LOL And that included the crew too. Boy, the life sounds so glamorous but believe me it's long long hours in all kinds of weather and strange terrains and all consuming. They really don't have a life while they're on a project. Being as we are in BC and you all know how much it rains here! yet they have tricky ways to make the shot look like it's a bright sunny day in California. Funny thing was though the one shot they needed it to rain......... it stopped raining and we had to wait for a hour for it to start again.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I was wondering kinda the same Questions lol... how do you get your dog into movies?? If Tucker wasn't so misbehaved he could probably be a movie star...lol


Very carefully and thorough check out any animal casting agency. We were fortunate in that we were hired directly through the production company and the trainers they assigned to Nugget are supurb. I have heard some horror stories about casting agencies. We have a couple here, one in particular really doesn't get much work for your animal and charges YOU fees for this, that and the other thing. Nuggets trainers expect they will be using him for other projects when they come, movie, commercials, when it calls for "his" look. So we are very fortunate there.
All I can say is again, thoroughly check them out and ask all the right questions about training methods, accomodations, security etc. 
And you'd be real suprised what a good trainer can do with a "misbehaving" dog. LOL


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

When you go on the set to watch does Nugget ever see you or do they have to keep you all in distance? I was just wondering if he did see you would he be able to concentrate on what they want him to do or wanting to see you.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Our breeder for Beau owned the golden that did Homeward Bound the Incredible Journey(Beau's cousin). Because she was working with the animal trainer for Disney Beau got to work on a commerical. It was very exciting even though it was for Science Diet(don't care for that food). Beau now believes he is a movie star!!! ha ha ha
I can't wait to see the new Air Bud movie.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

goldenluver said:


> When you go on the set to watch does Nugget ever see you or do they have to keep you all in distance? I was just wondering if he did see you would he be able to concentrate on what they want him to do or wanting to see you.


Well that's the funny thing about our little man. We usually do try and stay out of his sight and just watch the shot on the monitors but you know golden noses. If he smells us he gets all antsy when they're trying to get a shot. So his trainers have learned now to let him see us. We love him up for a couple minutes on the way to set then he's happy and off to work he goes - no problem. He's real professional about his work and takes it very seriously.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

After the movie comes out, can we all get an autographed (just his paw print would suffice) picture of AIR BUD!!!

Okay, tell me another secret... how do they keep those air buddy puppies small for soooo long? The way I figure it is if it takes much longer than a month to finish filming the audience is going to notice. And I'm guessing the filming is probably 3-5 months long.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

If you watch the last movie, Air Buddies, you'll see the difference between the pups. Some pups are for close ups, some for running etc. They have many more than 5 pups and they are staged over the course of the shoot. So the Rosebud, you see in the opening scenes is not necessarily the same Rosebud at the end or the middle. SHHHHHH Don't tell the kiddies though. We personally haven't seen any of the pups, Nugget hasn't had any scenes with them yet, but I hear some are coming. And no, the movie has only been shooting since Feb. 19th, six weeks really and now an additional 2.
But he's had scenes with Richard Karn and Cynthia Stevens, they play the mom and dad. We even got some pics of Nugget with Richard. He played Al Borlan on Home Improvement, remember, Tim Taylors assistant with the plaid shirts? Well guess what, he wears them on this movie too!!! I'm told it's a trade mark with him now. LOL


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Now I've got to go back and re-watch Air Buddies...

Yeah, these movies might be for the kiddies but I actually like watching them... my wife thinks I'm being silly... what can I say? I stay in touch with my inner child.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

what an awesome, gorgeous boy! That is SO cool!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Stunning shot of "Air Bud" ... it sounds totally exciting. I'm very much looking forward to seeing his new movie. Thanks for the update.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

There's our shinning star! What a great shot!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful pic! Nugget is as breathtaking as the scenery!

And how cool is it that we have a star in our midst? When we watch 'Snow Buddies' we can say "Oh yeah, that's our buddy Nugget!" Hehehe...you must be pretty proud of that boy!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I dont think this particular city has any casting agencies...lol. We only have like 75,000 people living here.

I would love a trainer to come work with him though... being in a movie would just be the plus side... haha.


----------



## howie (Mar 26, 2007)

Woo Hoo Nugget!! We are so proud! We can't wait to see the movie. I love all the Air Bud movies. I am such a loser, they always make me cry!!!

Nugget you are gorgeous, I bet all the Hollywood Girls love you!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great picture and great updates. 
When the movie is released you may have to go out and get a movie poster to frame as well.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Gorgeous!!! You must be so proud. It looks so beautiful up there, wow


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

monomer said:


> Now I've got to go back and re-watch Air Buddies...
> 
> Yeah, these movies might be for the kiddies but I actually like watching them... my wife thinks I'm being silly... what can I say? I stay in touch with my inner child.


Ha Ha, we have all 6 of the movies and watch them often. Our kids are in their 30's and flown the nest so no little ones around watching them, just us, so you're not alone.  Nugget will sit and watch them too although Dusty is bored with them, it's beneath him after all...... He's a Show Dog!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

howie said:


> Woo Hoo Nugget!! We are so proud! We can't wait to see the movie. I love all the Air Bud movies. I am such a loser, they always make me cry!!!
> 
> Nugget you are gorgeous, I bet all the Hollywood Girls love you!!


Ha Ha, he hasn't met any Hollywood chicks yet. Filming is happening here in British Columbia, although I'm told he may have to go to Los Angeles to help promote the film later this year. Now that's a trip I'm gonna try and get on for sure! So for now it's just the BC chicks that are in love with him! There's one girl on the set so taken with him she want's to buy him from us. NOT!! LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant wait to see the movie. You must be busting with pride and cant wait to see the final picture after it is finished. Once all the golden girls see him they are going to flock outside the house waving their collars to him to try and get his attention. 
He is so goodlooking and that picture is stunning.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

What a beautiful boy he is. I'm looking forward to the movie. What a beautiful area..you live there???

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Didn;t know we had a star this thread was before my time here. He is gorgous in that snow.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I just read this to my 8 yr old daughter who LOVES all the Air Bud movies and she said: WOW, Mom you know Air Bud!! LOL.... She is excited for the movie to come out and to tell her friends that her Mom knows Air Bud!!! Kids...they say the funniest things! Nugget sure is VERY REGAL in that picture!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

He sure is a very handsome fella  can't wait for the movie to be shown on our end of the world


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

lovely boy!!


----------



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

what a most beautiful picture


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! He is stunning, but we all knew that!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

DUSTYRD2 said:


> I'm told he may have to go to Los Angeles to help promote the film later this year. Now that's a trip I'm gonna try and get on for sure!


Maybe he'll get to go on Letterman and present the Top 10 List! Or along with his theatrical talent, can he do any 'stupid pet tricks'? 

Could you submit that pic to the calendar cover contest? I think today is the last day! (You could clone out the date...)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thought about this as I drove to work. Can Nugget make appearances at fundraisers for Golden Retriever Rescue Groups? Maybe not now, but I'd bet he'd be a hit!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG! He is gorgeous and what a beautiful shot! I feel so honored to "know" him. Bet you are as proud as punch! I know I would be! Its always been a dream of mine for one of my babies to be in a movie! Thank you for the pic and the updates. Now I have to go and tell all my friends I know the star of the movie!! Can we get a pawtograph??

Jazzys Mom


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Just noticed this thread.It is so neat.We were just watching Air Buddies last night.I hadn't known they were making another.Very cool that the golden boy playing air bud is a part of our group


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

I thought about entering that pic in the calendar contest. hmmmm.
Kimm - we have already tried to get permission to do volunteer work for fundraising for Cops for Cancer here in Canada, but the production company is unwilling to let us do it using the Air Bud name right now. I can only guess they are not wanting too much publicity right now in the media, just wanting things to quiet down after the pupply fiasco. Can't say as I blame them either. I suspect that's why the release date was pushed back to 2008, we were expecting a Christmas release.
I even thought we could do hospital visits to the kids cancer wards here in Vancouver, but I think he would have to be a certified therapy dog first and he's too much of a "bean boy" still. 
Anyway, the next movie is in pre-production/development and we're keeping our fingers crossed they call us for that one too. No puppies this time; a kangaroo instead! LOL


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

What was the puppy fiasco? I didn't hear anything about it in the media here. We are in Illinois. 2008! Nuts, I was looking forward to it much sooner! I'd bet when production is all over and the movie is released they will let Nugget do volunteer work using the AirBud name.

Yes, do enter that pic! Its wonderful

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here you go! Bumping this for someone.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Simply stunning


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh boy, what a beautiful boy!! I bet he makes all the girls swoon


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

he's a gorgeous boy. Great shot. So, did this movie ever happen? I haven't heard of it....


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

What I envy you for more than anything is that you can take Nugget to frolic in the snowed open spaces of BC! My husband and I dream of taking Axel on a tour through the snow (we live in Brazil now). As for being a movie star... Axel would never manage to stay put for longer than half a minute and would drive the cameramen crazy - he just has too much energy and would assume everybody is there just to play with him.
Congratulations on Nugget's looks and acting abilities. He looks so majestic in that picture!!!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Here you go! Bumping this for someone.


Who were you bumping this for?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

DUSTYRD2 said:


> Who were you bumping this for?


Someone who had recently watched one of the movies. I can't remember which one now. :doh: I told Judi I"m getting old. I can't remember anything anymore. :uhoh:


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

He is so handsome!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Well thanks for bumping it! I've really enjoyed it!


----------

